# 14/10 - Detailing World mini-meet & Supra Detail (Picture Heavy)



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Huge thanks to SteveL200 and many others (I don't know all your names and if I list the ones I do know it might upset the ones I don't ) for having my car as the demo vehicle at a small meet on Sunday. This follows on from my bodyshop nightmare thread where Steve and others kindly offered to help 

I suspect Steve and others will be able to fill in the gaps regarding products used and also add to the pictures. Please drop me a message if you were there, I'm trying to learn usernames for future reference, at the moment I feel rude for not knowing who helped out.

The day started early as I made my way over and then on arrival it started to snow...










This was repeated a second time and then the car rinsed off with a PW and washed with the 2 bucket method, one Zymöl sponge, one sheepskin mitt, unknown shampoo (Steve?)...










Then the car was taken inside, dried off with a famous towel and clayed. (Sonus green?)










Steve then took paint thickness readings of my somewhat variable paint while the car was taped up.










Making choices on the polish best suited to my paint... Menzerna Intensive Polish (PO85RD 3.02) selected I think.










Time to play with the Mirka air sander










Paint depth checked at regular intervals...










Porter Cable and an assortment of rotaries at work, thanks chaps!










Zymöl HD-Cleanse applied and quicky removed










Zymöl Royale applied on one side...










And secret stuff on the other...










Victoria Collectors on the rear... and possibly something else on the roof as I'm seeing a definite line down the middle when condensation settles.










And the results...






















































































































Full set of pics here - http://www.megaboost.co.uk/supra/mine/detail-14-10-07/

(Hope it posts OK this time, spent so long putting it together last time I tried I ended up submitted once the forum had been taken down for the recent work).

Michael


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

I know there were a few cameras there on the day including one unforgiving one that went round the car with a Brinkman so they might appear later...


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

One of those posts that brings a smile to your face :thumb: 

Great to see people pull together at a time like this. You've got to laugh at the all hands on deck pic. :lol: 

Great work everyone involved :thumb: :buffer: :doublesho


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks like a grand day there chaps! Car looks superb. Gutted I missed this, but would have infected you all with the chest infection I currently have...


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

The drivers side roof and rear quarter has Z Vintage on it.
The other side is Victoria's Collectors (A GOOD WAX :wave

I'll go get my camera and download the pics to see i i have anything different


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

great work thats my fav pic


----------



## todd (Jul 28, 2007)

10/10 to all involved, great to see the car looking like that, truely a thing of beauty.

:thumb:

PS, you still going to need paint work Michael or did the detail resolve all this issues?


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

from the pictures it looks as tho the car is sorted and it looks heavenly 

proves the point that where not mear members but its a community who will always pull together no matter 


congrates to all involved


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

great work,that car looks stunning mate!


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Epoch said:


> The drivers side roof and rear quarter has Z Vintage on it.
> The other side is Victoria's Collectors (A GOOD WAX :wave
> 
> I'll go get my camera and download the pics to see i i have anything different


Ah yes, the good wax  It does seem very good, I just wasn't sure where it was other than the rear 1/4 

Thanks again for your help on the day sir.



todd said:


> 10/10 to all involved, great to see the car looking like that, truely a thing of beauty.
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> PS, you still going to need paint work Michael or did the detail resolve all this issues?


It still has underlying issues that really need paint and a bit of care from a decent bodyshop but for now only the likes of the chaps from here would be concerned about it - to the untrained eye it look lovely 

I'm certainly very happy at the moment, a great community that should be very proud of itself.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

What better way to spend a Sunday than have a few close mates round for a play with a few polishes and techniques. Chance for Jon to demo his Jedi wet sanding skills too:thumb: 

I've really gained by being able to critique my own polishing styles in comparision to other people 'side by side'

It was fun finishing the day off by comparing some rather nice waxes too:thumb: 

Your car doesn't look half bad mate either


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

I bet you thought it would never look like that after your bad bodyshop experience. Can you see any difference in the flesh between the £8k Royale wax and the "secret wax" on the bonnet because it just looks stunning to me all over.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

Car looks amazing! Was the wetsanding to remove any specific defects? How long did it take to polish the car with so many helping out? :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Deanoecosse said:


> I bet you thought it would never look like that after your bad bodyshop experience. Can you see any difference in the flesh between the £8k Royale wax and the "secret wax" on the bonnet because it just looks stunning to me all over.


I left before the car was rolled otside, but it looked pretty close in my book. Due to the make up of the secret wax it's likely that durability will be the biggest differentiator



Phisp said:


> Car looks amazing! Was the wetsanding to remove any specific defects? How long did it take to polish the car with so many helping out? :thumb:


Wet sanding showed the orange peel was in the colour layer and flattening the clear, although showing benifit, would have taken too long as the scratches and swirls came out with one pass of 3.02.

With all the gabbing going on it took ages :wave:

No it was only about 2 hours of polishing once the testing at finished.


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Jon, i have to say i preferred the look of the 'secret' wax to the Royale, it appeared to have sharper clarity than Royale, however that may be due to the Royale needing more time to cure properly. 

As said, durability may come into play but i dont think its woth &k's worth of it! Lol!

Matt


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

great post lads.


----------



## Wash'n'Go (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi Michael, car looks excellent, but I didn't see you doing any work in the photos were you making the tea for the thirsty workers......? LOL 

I best wear my shades next time I'm over at your work so I don't get blinded by the glare. You'll just have to make sure it stay's like that now, that's the hardest part.

Speak to you soon
Jonathan


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

*how* many people rotarying a car at the same time?! Cracking work there chaps. I would have been along and helped out too if it wasn't so far away.


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Great awesome work. Z* Royale for you? Wow!! Last pic is my favorite.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow, looks awesome


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

who owns the royale? lol

awesome pics.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Great stuff from everyone involved, and the car is looking stunning. Cracking photos too :thumb:


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

looked a great day,would have called in, if i had known the dw glitterati were there. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

looking good mate


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

BIG BAVARIAN said:


> looked a great day,would have called in, if i had known the dw glitterati were there. :thumb: :thumb:


It was more like the ROTARY DOGS (apart from the lack of suits)


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Great picture of the DW All Stars tag polishing team in action:










Superb work guys and an amazing finish


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

It was a cracking day, and a real pleasure to of helped create that final glare we did .

I am struggeling getting my computer to recognise my camera's memory card, it's throwing a huge wobbly:wall: I'll have to hunt my camera's USB connection lead out.

It was a bit sureal having the opportunity to play with over 8K's worth of wax in one day as Vintage was used on the roof too.:thumb: 

Hope all the guys enjoyed the Sausage rolls, quiche and cheese n onion pie which Sam rustled up:thumb: 

A top day

Ant:wave:


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Fantastic results :thumb: good to see that you got the car sorted.


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

top work guys thats a massive improvment:thumb: and the end results:doublesho :doublesho superb


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

pukka job chaps, looks superb:thumb: 

nice to see a genuine UK Supra too!...none of the jap import rubbish


----------



## blaze1235 (Oct 1, 2006)

looks stunning guys :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very very impressive! awesome work


----------



## blaze1235 (Oct 1, 2006)

just read the original post and the reason for everyones help,,,, guys this is awesome, if i hadn't been to busy selflishly sorting out my own car i would have come up from kent, if only to see you guys in action.

Mega i hope something comes of this as far as the garage is concerned, as much as i hate to say it BMW did a sterling job on the bumper of my Mini.

Had a similar bodyshop knightmare with the Mrs Mr2 Turbo but couldn't get the time for two months to put right. the worst thig was she works for them.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=39726&highlight=blaze1235

Once again beautiful jobs guys. And awesome supe :thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Firstly, big thanks go out to all of the guys who made an appearance on Sunday to take part in this. This will go down as one of my favourite details of all time, for the crew that was assembled around me.

Ant came first, to help his mate out with the wash stage. I already had most of the kit out of storage (it's been a long time since I've done any serious detailing, the cobwebs needing blowing off my kit showing this)

We foamed twice using just Autobrite snow foam through the Autobrite foam gun.
Rinsed off, then time for a hand wash. We used Meguiar's Hyper Wash in grit guard buckets for this, along with a sponge by the big Z, and a Sonus Mutton Mitt.

Rinsed off for the third time, but not before Ant & Michael had chance to wash down the wheels with my well hidden Big Z wheel brush.

Up to the polishing shop. A sleepy eyed Tommy had joined us by now, a good hour later than was planned. The lazy thing had got out of washing duties again 

Richard Whitehead had joined us by now, a regular in the West Yorkshire scene, but posts about as much as Tommy does  

The Supra safely in the shop, where we clayed the wet vehicle down using Sonus green clay bars and Meguiar's Last Touch as lube.

Any remnants of moisture were then pat dried from the vehicle using the 'Brit Bomb' towel:doublesho 

The rest of the crew started to assemble. Neil_S had made the long trip up to play, as had Matt. A20 Lee also made the journey over, so along with Ant and myself, that made for 5 hardened Metabo users in the same building.

Epoch came down too, with his boot full of detailing hardware. Compressor, Mirka wet sanders and his new Rupe's rotary too.

I took the lead, and after taping up and taking paint thickness readings, made for a first set on the bonnet of the Supra. I'd done a few test sections on two previous occasions on this car, so jumped straight in with a set of Megs 83 on a Megs W8006 pad by Milwaukee rotary. I'm not shy in admitting, my results with this combo were pretty poo.

Whilst the banter from others rang in my ears, a quick swap of pads and a switch to Menzerna IP PO85RD3.02 soon created the level of finish that would have Dave KG satisified.

Happy that I had a polish and pad combo to deal with the Supra, Epoch took centre stage on the bonnet with his Mirka wet sanding kit. Using both the 2000 and 4000 grit Abralon discs, he vowed his eager audience. I think that most of us here new that this is the future. Apart from Tommy, he'd found that tray of home bakes that Sam had prepared for us, thanks Sam:wave: 

A couple of us had a go with the wet sanding kit. Then it was out with the polishers, and the whole car got well polished. This was one of the main aims of this day for me, the chance to get to work alongside such detailing world greats as these, swapping tips tricks and advice.

We had rotaries from Metabo, Milwaukee and Rupe's, along with at least one PC all running at the same time. It was good education to see how differing detailers use different techniques to get such similar results. I can honestly say that no two of us worked their rotaries the same.

Tim from Clean Your Car popped over too. He even polished out a section or two of the Supra, showing his Jedi detailing skills.

Quicker than ever, the Supra fully polished. It was time then to lay out an even playing field for the waxes we were going to be playing with. Epoch applied the HD Cleanse, every one else buffed it off.

I cracked out the Royale, for one half of the bonnet. I'd already asked Ant to go lightly with this. Tommy being Tommy, decided to jump in at this stage and assist. I nearly cried as Tommy proceeded to dig the biggest handful of Royale ever out of the tub.

Epoch did the other side of the bonnet with his secret wax.

Half the roof and rear 1/4 got a coat of Z Vintage.

The final 1/4 of the Supra got Victoria Collectors (it's a really good wax )

More chatting and banter as we let the various waxes flash off. A quick buff over with some ultra plushes and the Supra looked as it does in the photo's.

A load of debate between us, of which corner looked the best. I didn't really care though, as for me mission was accomplished. A cracking day with a cracking set of guys, with some great laughs along the way. Megaboost got his car looking just how it deserves to.

Ant summed it best as he helped pack away my kit - This is what detailing is all about:thumb: 

Cheers for a great day guys, I'll put the kettle on next time.....


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

^^^ We want to see the video (the whole thing is on camera!)


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Epoch said:


> ^^^ We want to see the video (the whole thing is on camera!)


Oh yes :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

looks like a cracking day ! .... The secret wax's looks alright next to Royale


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Good to meet everyone again. It was defiantely worth the trip across.



megaboost said:


> Ah yes, the good wax  It does seem very good, I just wasn't sure where it was other than the rear 1/4


It does look a good wax that. It's enough for me if you couldn't tell where the Vics Collectors was. I actually put it on the door, rear wing, spoiler and bootlid.



> Tim from Clean Your Car popped over too. He even polished out a section or two of the Supra, showing his Jedi detailing skills.


 not sure about that, but thanks for the compliment.


----------



## ZEX (Oct 4, 2007)

you brought the shine back to it , great job , and great meet too


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

Mate

After reading your original thread it is good to see why I joined this forum and that there are still some great people out there willing to do something to help other people in need.

Top work guys :thumb:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Looks like a top day! Gotta love the enthusiasm, sharing skills etc - great work guys:thumb:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

awesome results there!!

Good teamwork too lads :thumb:


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

2 weeks on, I thought you might want to see some beading pics now that it's finally rained...

Bonnet - Royale side:









Bonnet - "Secret Wax" side









Roof - Royale on left, I'm not sure what's on the right, definite line between the two though.
(Epoch tells me it's "Vintage on one side of the roof with Collectors on the other side" - see below, added here for clarity)









And another of the "Secret Wax" on the bonnet - look at all that nasty sandy dust crap trapped in the water.. 









A few more here but they didn't come out too well:

http://www.megaboost.co.uk/detailing/


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Vintage on one side of the roof with Collectors on the other side

Still looking alright then!


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Ah, thanks for clearing that up 

Still looks very nice, just needs a bit of clean to get the dirty rain off.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Secret wax looks like its doing all right


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

I thought you'd like an update after many washes, lots of rain and general driving in awful conditions... earlier tdoday I foamed with Autorae Chem Snowfoam from the HD, rinsed and then washed with Zymöl Autowash (best smelling product I've ever experienced, I could drink it!) before rinsing with my trusty Flash filtered water:

http://www.megaboost.co.uk/supra/mine/detail-14-10-07/ (Scroll down)

Apologies for the lame video, it was throwing it down and I was already soaked and being laughed at by neighbours for washing both cars in the rain.

On another thread I said that the Vintage hadn't impressed me as much as expected but I'm going to retract that, it's doing just fine, it just shows condensation more on cold nights, it's beading very well.

The Dodo Double Wax (aka "Secret Wax") on the bonnet continues to impress me and Collectors is doing just fine amongst this expensive company IMO.









(Royale on the left, Dodo Double Wax on the right)









(Vintage on the left, Victoria Collectors on the right)

What it has highlighted is that I need to get a few more layers on, obviously I can't top up each wax with the same product though so this could be the last set of comparison photos.


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Excellent update Mate. I knew on the day we applied it that the dodo double wax was going to be special. I actually preferred the clarity to that of the Royal. And at 1% of the cost of Royale i know which one i'd choose! :thumb:


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

matt said:


> Excellent update Mate. I knew on the day we applied it that the dodo double wax was going to be special. I actually preferred the clarity to that of the Royal. And at 1% of the cost of Royale i know which one i'd choose! :thumb:


I must admit that I'm tempted to invest but I have a few others to use up first, I can't afford to be a wax collector


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

riggsy said:


> great work thats my fav pic


Mine too! Love the orange street lamp and the blue light from the building.What a spot on job,it looks gorgeous now.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

mmmm Toyota Supra time to drool!!!!

Fantastic car mate!


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

This threads answered a few questions for me with regard to what wax is going onto the Hilux (thank's for letting us do the testing on the Supra Megaboost mate:thumb: )

It looks like Whizzer's going to be getting a cheque from me for some Dodo Double Wax. It looked awesome in the flesh the day we did the application, and the longetivity has proved itself in these photo's:thumb: 

It looks like the Dodo guy's really have blended another winner:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> This threads answered a few questions for me with regard to what wax is going onto the Hilux (thank's for letting us do the testing on the Supra Megaboost mate:thumb: )
> 
> It looks like Whizzer's going to be getting a cheque from me for some Dodo Double Wax. It looked awesome in the flesh the day we did the application, and the longetivity has proved itself in these photo's:thumb:
> 
> It looks like the Dodo guy's really have blended another winner:thumb:


Steve glad to see that you are impressed with the Dodo/Dw Double it really is a good wax


----------



## Benji_406coupe (Sep 19, 2006)

top work from the southern clan there!!!

gives you that "porridge in stomach" warmth when peops help like this!!

...cant wait to get my dodo duo!!! 

BRING IT ON!!

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

fantastic pics, the car looks superb now, nothing less than what we'd expect from Steve and Co. :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

That Supra looks brilliant:thumb:, how did I miss this post in October!!


----------

